# Wildcamping in Kintyre Penisula.



## Hirohito (Mar 3, 2009)

Have read posts of wildcamping all over Scotland, but none in Kintyre which stretches from Tarbert(not to be confused with Tarbet) right down to the tip at the Mull of Kintyre (about 32 miles). Has anyone done it ? would be gratefull to know.....


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Hirohito,check out Jed the Spread's post and video www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=2982


----------



## Yogihughes (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi messenger.
Unfortunately, Mull is NOT the Mull of Kintyre peninsula that I think Hirohito is on about. (Separate Island)
Hirohito, there are plenty of places to wildcamp on the Peninsula, just be aware that the East side of the Kintyre Peninsula is a narrow winding road whereas the West(main road) is much better if you have a larger Campervan/Motorhome.
If you go right down to the bottom of the peninsula you should have no problem parking up and there are also a couple of campsites where you could book in for a night to shower etc, etc.


----------



## christine (Mar 3, 2009)

We were in Kintyre in 2005 and ended staying on a great CL on the west coast of the peninsula, Corran Farm. There are not many places we would have wild camped comfortably but on the coast near Skipness, there are plenty of grassy areas to pull into, if it is not too wet. We are always concerned about getting bogged in!! In fact, Kintyre is one of the places in Scotland we have been to with the least wild camping possibilities we have ever found. Have a look at my Virtual Tourist page on the peninsula, don't forget to read the tips!

http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/87f23/4d1b6/


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 4, 2009)

*vitual travel*

Christine 
thanks for the post.
love the morecambe/cumbria photos
Dalton in the snow looks interesting driving.
Have put the stately homes on the futures list
keep up the good work

weez
Tony


----------



## champstar (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi we are hoping to head that way at end of May so always on the look out for places and aslo water and waste points....any help much appreaciated.


----------



## phantom flyer (Mar 13, 2009)

Found this spot on the  A83 just south of Clachan.  Its just a lay-bye type of place but quite a large area.  No facilities.


----------



## Hirohito (Mar 13, 2009)

*Wilcamping in Kintyre*

Hi folks, thanks for your response to my post. Having investigated, the following may help...about 7/8 miles from Campbeltown just BEFORE the Westport car park(where McCartney is reputed to get onto Macrihanish beach for his walks !!) there is what appears to be remnants of the old main road. Have seen camperhomes there. Also, asked the one & only traffic warden in Campbeltown (Anne), about wildcamping & she said Dunaverty/Southend beach's small carpark. said would be wise to call in & let the local Bobbies know. Also, further on to the Mull of Kintyre, you will reach the end of the road at a gate. Is a small car park there. You can walk down to the lighthouse & also visit the Cairn in memory of where the helicopter crashed.....cheers.


----------

